# CARTAGENA | Projects & Construction



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Middle-Island said:


> Why is that construction so totally skelletal looking?



Would that survive an impact of a fully loaded Airbus A380? 



On a serious note, this building does look pretty interesting.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

FM 2258 said:


> Would that survive an impact of a fully loaded Airbus A380?


Not at all.....hahaha


----------



## kurakura (Apr 11, 2007)

I dun think any building in this world can survive a full impact of an A380.:nuts: 

Anyway...cool building that looks like a stick.


----------



## Sentient Seas (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice tower, it's thin, but impressive.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Escollera Tower structure doesn't even have the floor slabs yet, it's a crazy structure, only vertical! , and it looks really impressive, construction is going on or is it halted?


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

aleko said:


> I really think that the "democratic security" is the real cause of the Colombian reactivation, the security in our cities is much better today than the one of years ago, the guerrilas still exists but they don't have the power either that they have in other years. The trade agreement between the United States and Colombia influences in something but anyway it is not the only reason for the reactivation.
> 
> Thanks for be interested in our contry men kay:


Despite the economic growth in Colombia, I see there are many high-rise projects in some colombian cities, but I miss some projects of that size in Bogotá, or there are projects I don't know about?

En español, que en inglés me entiendo muy mal , digo que por lo que veo en páginas como los diagramas de skyscraperpage, o en emporis.com, parece que hay muchos proyectos de rascacielos en varias ciudades colombianas, pero sin embargo no parece que haya tantos proyectos en Bogotá, casi todas las torres más altas aún son de los años 70, igual es que estoy mal informado?


----------



## aleko (Jun 23, 2005)

^^ No, estas en lo cierto en Bogota no se construyen actualmente edificios altos, se construye mucho pero a menor tamaño aunque hay que resaltar que se construye MUCHO, en Medellin por ejemplo es diferente se construye en alturas impresionantes para nuestro pais, en este momento Cartagena y Medellin tienen los proyectos mas altos del pais, aunque en el resto de las ciudades hay una mecanica economica muy grande tambien.


----------



## aleko (Jun 23, 2005)

Cartagena:


----------



## Kikab (Oct 9, 2005)

aleko said:


> I really think that the "democratic security" is the real cause of the Colombian reactivation, the security in our cities is much better today than the one of years ago, the guerrilas still exists but they don't have the power either that they have in other years. The trade agreement between the United States and Colombia influences in something but anyway it is not the only reason for the reactivation.
> 
> Thanks for be interested in our contry men kay:


The height of Escollera Tower is amazing but looks so thiny and fragile, like a TV tower anthena. I would prefer the other projects which looks more solid. Hope this is not a quake area.
Congratulations for this prosperous city of Colombia.


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Colombia has marvellous opportunities. I really hope that the economic growth continues, Colombia really deserves it. Colombia seems like such a beautiful country. Hopefully I can visit Colombia one day.


----------



## MëTαL¡žžεd! (Aug 19, 2007)

Middle-Island said:


> Why is that construction so totally skelletal looking?


it is under construction!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

New proyects in Cartagena (Colombia's 6th city)

*CARTAGENA | Relatedgroup Towers | 50p | 47p x 2*










*CARTAGENA | Palmetto Eliptic | 50 pisos | 180 mts*








*
CARTAGENA | Cartagena Ocean Tower | 50 pisos*









*CARTAGENA | Grand Bay | 45p *


*CARTAGENA | Palmetto | 45p | 170m*










*CARTAGENA | El Faro | 42p*









*CARTAGENA | Regatta | 37p*









*CARTAGENA | Smart Suites Hotel | 36p*









*CARTAGENA | TwinsBay | 36p*


















*CARTAGENA | Luna de Mar | 36p x 2*










*CARTAGENA | Infinito | 35p*










*CARTAGENA l SanMartínPlaza l 34 pisos*









*CARTAGENA | Heritage del Mar | 34p*









*CARTAGENA | Malibú | 34p









CARTAGENA | Trocadero | 34p









CARTAGENA | Altamar | 33p







*

*CARTAGENA | Bahia Concha*










*CARTAGENA | Puerta del mar | 32p*









*CARTAGENA | Terrazas del Mar |30p*








*

CARTAGENA | Galeon Azul










CARTAGENA | Portobello | 28p










CARTAGENA | Puerto Velero | 26p










CARTAGENA | Plaza del Mar | 26p









CARTAGENA | Punta Castillo 








*

And there's a lot more...coming soon.


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Amazing PROJECTS IN CARTHAGENA are they all residential projects ??


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Tounsi said:


> Amazing PROJECTS IN CARTHAGENA are they all residential projects ??


Yes. Except for San Martin Plaza which is a Holiday Inn hotel, Smart Suites which is also a hotel and Twins Bay which is an office building.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Tnx for the overview. really helpful


----------



## hhok2008 (May 21, 2008)

*Copper sinks*

We are the creators of beautiful handmade copper sinks. Our selection of products range from copper kitchen sinks and copper bathroom sinks, to bar sinks, farmhouse sinks and vessel sinks. Visit our online catalog and select one of our many hand made copper sinks, copper artwork or copper accessories, or send us an email with your design ideas so we can custom make the right copper sinks for you.


----------



## ECM (Oct 17, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## danielacadauno (Aug 12, 2007)

Amazing projects... Cartagena never stops.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Skyline de Bocagrande (Daniel2003co)


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

It is the Colombian city with the best projects! :yes:
Relatedgroup Towers is very good! :happy:


----------



## Anderson500 (Feb 20, 2017)

*BOSQUE EJECUTIVO*



Android2001 said:


> *Amura | New Renderings*
> 
> *(Will be Cartagena's tallest)*
> 
> ...







BOSQUE EJECUTIVO 


 YOUTUBE PROYECTOS


----------



## Anderson500 (Feb 20, 2017)

Android2001 said:


> *Updates by SO*AD
> 
> *BRP Business Tower*
> 
> ...







NOVA 179 - AVANCES 2017


 YOUTUBE PROYECTOS


----------



## Anderson500 (Feb 20, 2017)

*PROYECTO ACUARELA EN BOCAGRANDE*



Android2001 said:


> *Acuarela | Pro*




También: proyectos de casas en Cartagena y otros
proyectos de apartamentos en Cartagena


----------



## Anderson500 (Feb 20, 2017)

SIENNA CLUB HOUSE - Pie De La Popa

También: proyectos de casas en Cartagena y otros proyectos de apartamentos en Cartagena


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

New renderings for these two towers.



jeruco said:


> *AMURA Tower. 54-storey building with moment-resisting reinforced concrete frames system. Bocagrande, Cartagena. Colombia.*
> CYPECAD model
> Company: MELO Y ALVAREZ INGENIERIA SAS
> Project: Tower AMURA
> ...


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

*Monarca Towers*



Anderson500 said:


> proyectos inmobiliarios


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

*Design by Brandon Haw*

*Universidad de los Andes - Cartagena Campus - Just finished *


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Bad news regarding the Aquarela development: There are concerns that the complex of five 30-storey towers has caused damage to the city centre of Cartagena, a World Heritage Site, and UNESCO has recommended that the project stop construction, and what has been built so far be demolished.

The Ministry of Culture and the Mayor's Office of Cartagena submitted a 61-page report about this last June. I first heard about this on CTBUH.org. The initial source was W Radio (it's in Spanish, though): http://www.wradio.com.co/noticias/regionales/unesco-recomienda-demoler-lo-que-va-de-edificio-aquarela-y-suspenderlo-indefinidamente/20180620/nota/3764511.aspx

Why have any skyscrapers so close to the Castle of San Felipe de Barajas, anyway?


----------

